# Page Down Extent



## Crimea_River (Sep 24, 2017)

Not really a problem, just a minor annoyance. Since the recent fixes, I noticed that using the "page down" key always hides the line at the top and bottom of the window, meaning that if a sentence in a thread is partially hidden by the bottom screen border, it will also be hidden at the top when you page down, so you have to hit the up arrow a couple of times to read it. This is regardless of the zoom chosen.

It didn't used to be that way. Using the page down key seemed to just scroll the screen down maybe 95% so that partially hidden lines at the bottom are revealed at the top of the next page when the key is used.


----------

